# My FAFI Haul



## dromero (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so lucky to live in NY. I was able to go to the Pro store and get my hands on Fafi.

Fafi Eyes 1
Hipness blush
Sassed-up IP
Sugar Trance L/G
Perky P/P
Girl Friendly p/p
Fafi makeup bag
2 Fafinette dolls

Now it's time to play


----------



## starangel2383 (Feb 3, 2008)

please post pictures and your very lucky!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_please post pictures and your very lucky!_

 





 And I am insanely envious of you!  That is incredible hauling!!  Enjoy, though I imagine it would be hard not too!!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW!! kool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please post pics and swatches!


----------



## Dani (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG they have it already?!?!  Thanks for the info and great haul!!!


----------



## Rubiez (Feb 4, 2008)

I am JEALOUS!
I have to wait until it goes online...-_-
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DelicateFlower (Feb 4, 2008)

Lucky, lucky you!  I can't wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## lethaldesign (Feb 4, 2008)

You lucky girl you!!! Wish I lived in NY so I could get my Fafi stuff already


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 4, 2008)

you got some good stuff you're so lucky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can anyone buy the fafi stuff? I know anyone can buy pro, but do you need a pro card to get the fafi stuff since it isn't released to the public yet?


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 4, 2008)

AHH which pro store (or is there only one)?! I'm gonna go today...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pics!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dialine13* 

 
_you got some good stuff you're so lucky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can anyone buy the fafi stuff? I know anyone can buy pro, but do you need a pro card to get the fafi stuff since it isn't released to the public yet?_

 
anyone can buy the Fafi stuff. you don't need a pro card. pro card just gives you a discount.


----------



## dromero (Feb 4, 2008)

There is only one pro store in NY.  It's 7 west 22nd street.
enjoy


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 4, 2008)

How much where the fafi dolls????


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

yay on the haul...cant wait to see pics!


----------



## dromero (Feb 4, 2008)

The dolls were $9 each


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 4, 2008)

*Drool* where are the pics?!! lol..ur teasing us =(


----------



## dialine13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_anyone can buy the Fafi stuff. you don't need a pro card. pro card just gives you a discount._

 

i know that.. i was asking if you needed a pro card because it is at the pro store... and the collection isn't really released to the public yet. so if i don't have a pro card would they sell it to me... I have already shopped at the nyc pro store. basically do i have to wait until the 7th or 13th to get fafi stuff?


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 5, 2008)

So jealous...


----------



## LC (Feb 5, 2008)

all of us girls at the mac store i work at have all put some fafi things on hold for ourselves because we're not allowed to buy them until the 13th. i'm sooo excited. the lip sticks are definitely the best thing about this launch, and i get to dress up like a fafi doll for our fafi event! yay!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow- enjoy your goodies!


----------



## yahighness (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm really anticipating Sugar Trance. How did you like it?!


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on a great hall! I'm going to my Macy's tomorrow for a Fafi makeover- I'm so excited!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm dying to get my hands on Fafi! I am so jealous! Enjoy


----------



## Jot (Feb 7, 2008)

we still have so long for fafi!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 7, 2008)

Enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 7, 2008)

Enjoy


----------

